# chickens and cats don't mix



## haitwun (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## jimbo (Feb 5, 2003)

Why would you have a chicken in your house?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

jimbo said:


> Why would you have a chicken in your house?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chandler and Joey had one...









Cool picture, btw.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2005)

Great [email protected]

--Dan


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

that shot is cryin for a good photo shop caption


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

That made my day :laugh:


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

jimbo said:


> Why would you have a chicken in your house?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good question


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

maybe the chicken is being grown out for eating???


----------



## Methuzela (Apr 27, 2004)

.....in the living room.


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

hahaha this year the 12th graders got around 10 chickens and let them loos as a prank. Funny as hell to watch teachers try and catch them.


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

lol thats halarious that u got a chicken ur ur house


----------

